# again



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Did it again. More eggs everytime I look. Actually got to watch them do it this time. Should I use parent tank water when transfered to fry tank? I have a high death rate right now, even when they are all swimming, I put them in the fry tank, and they all seem to die off by the next morning. Not all, but most. WTF?

here are you pics of eggs Malok








The fry....for Malok








These are the breeders. 9", male front, female back


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say you want to keep the water the same, so use the same tank water as the parents tank.

Are the eggs fertilized?

You will need to clean out dead eggs everyday too.

I've never bred reds before, but mashunter, hollywood, and I think Nike has. See if you can get a hold of them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, I take all the dead ones, & unfert. eggs out. Still a bunch a casualties.

But if I miss some when first taking them out of parent tank, they seem to do fine in the parent tank when I find them swimming around days later without any BBS. But when I remove them, they die.

Tempted to just leave the fry in the parent tank, and just put the BBS in there.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> Actually got to watch them do it this time.


 Perv. jk haha!
Our breeders are in our 9 year olds room. He says "I hate going in there when they're doing that".

Seriously, though, the parent tank water does not really matter as long as the water is conditioned properly.
You will lose many many fry if you do not have a cycled sponge filter.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

ok this might be odd but something you could try, little experiment if you will. try using only parent water in the fry tank then every day when you do your waterchange do it from the parent tank.its most definatly pristene right? then you can just keep adding water to your parent tank and that could be your waterchange for parent tank.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> do your waterchange do it from the parent tank.


I get your line of thought, but there is no "parental goodness" in the water.
You need clean, conditioned water.
I originally had the same trouble. Run filter sponges in an established tank 
so they are filled with "bio goodness".
I'm sure that you are finding that getting them to lay the eggs is actually the easy part.








Both of our pairs are laying eggs as we speak.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> QUOTE
> Actually got to watch them do it this time.
> Perv. jk haha!


LOL!!!

Okay, then could it just be a fungus or something. I have 2 sponge filters in a 20 long that have been cycling, and a part of my hospital tank for over 6 weeks now. Maybe just not enough bacteria or what? And if that be the case, why do some live?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (May 24, 2006)

They are just real fragile I bet. I would be really happy to just get them to breed, I would just keep askin questions, and you will probably be really good at it in about a year.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Do you siphon them when they are fry or wigglers?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

have tried when eggs, most died right after starting to pop tails, then waited till tails were poped, removed them from parent tank, still same situation. Within 12 hrs of being in fry tank, most die, and I have tested the water over and over, and still reads Ammo 0 Nitites 0, and do a 50%water change everyday. Now the ones that have lived, which can only be a Max of 50, grow like hell, but I just need to get them to live past 24 hrs, then it seems everything will be okay. It's just getting over that initial hump of the first 24 hrs.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Congrats on the breeding! If the member Fry is around, I am sure that he could help more. I know that he has a breed award, so he definitely knows what he is doing.

Anyway, I think there is always a high mortalitiy rate. Luckly, they have tons of eggs at a time. Keep up the daily water changes, and water tests. Perhaps, the answer lies somewhere in the six weeks that the sponge filters have been cycling. Nonetheless, congrats again and good luck!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

look good cant wait for your mortalitly rate to get better im sure youll figure out the problem soon enough then smack yourself on the head for not thinking of it earlier.

have you use the same fry tank every time or have you switched them up?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

looks like they beat each other up when they get horney eh? nice looking pair


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

why do you say that? It happens yes, but in that pic they are mint.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

I also noticed some scale/fin damage, whitch fish in this pic is actualy the female? 
or post some for your fans. :-D

drop me line if ever interested in selling ur trio


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry I have been away for a while.
It would probably be best to do your waterchanges from the parent tank untill they are about 1/2".Make sure the fry tank water heater is set = temp as the parent tank.Read the link I post here for help <clicky


----------

